# Disable 3G on Acer Aspire AOA-110 AB



## emyholdem (Apr 21, 2008)

I just brought a new netbook today, with linux lite installed on it. the netbook has 3g connectivity, but every20 seconds it keeps on popping up with a sign saying its either turned on or turned off and i cant shut it off. 
Would appreciate the help in turning it off. 
Thank You


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

emyholdem said:


> the netbook has 3g connectivity


 

According to the technical specifications, that model does not seem to come with bulit-in 3G Wireless hardware. Did you add some kind of 3G modem to it?


----------



## emyholdem (Apr 21, 2008)

well, it comes up with these pop-ups, so i take it it does have 3g. it also has a 3g option, which leads me to believe that it does have 3g.


----------



## tonio1979 (Apr 11, 2009)

Hi,

You do not have 3g connection set up in your netbook but it's there as per default due the 'mobility' capabilities of a netbook, so you are able to connect to the internet while on the go through your phone, which needs to be 3g too.
It's just there in case you need it so because you are not connected using 3g you are seeing the pop ups.
I'm not sure if this will work but can you post the outout of ifconfig?
if the 3g card shows there, doing 
#ifconfig "3gcardname" down
should turn it off and make the pop ups dissapear

hope it helps
thanks
tonio1979


----------



## emyholdem (Apr 21, 2008)

thanks for the info, but im kind of new to the linux operating sytem. so im unfimiliar with how to do the stages you metioned.
please could you give a walkthrough. thank you.


----------



## tonio1979 (Apr 11, 2009)

Hi 
what linux distribution is runing in the system?
tonio1979


----------



## emyholdem (Apr 21, 2008)

Linpus Linux Lite v.1.0.2.1


----------



## tonio1979 (Apr 11, 2009)

Hi,

I'm not very familiar with that distribution and linpus.com does not provide a valid link to download the manual for it . 
So i'll try best i can  
I suppose you are logged in as 'root' or that you have root-like rights in the system.
First open the console, this is a program similar to the command promt (cmd) in windows,
Then type:
ifconfig
Then press enter

you should see something like below










Select all in that screen, copy it and paste it here.

thanks
tonio1979


----------



## emyholdem (Apr 21, 2008)

i cant get to this screen thats the problem. 
sorry if i may seem a little dumb,


----------



## emyholdem (Apr 21, 2008)

this is what came up, when i finall found it

ath0 Link encap:Ethernet 

UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST MTU:1500 Metric:1
RX packets:29306 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
TX packets:28081 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 
RX bytes:28951151 (27.6 MiB) TX bytes:5650264 (5.3 MiB)

eth0 Link encap:Ethernet 
UP BROADCAST MULTICAST MTU:1500 Metric:1
RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 
RX bytes:0 (0.0 b) TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)
Interrupt:17 Base address:0xc000 

lo Link encap:Local Loopback 
inet addr:127.0.0.1 Mask:255.0.0.0
UP LOOPBACK RUNNING MTU:16436 Metric:1
RX packets:2 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
TX packets:2 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 
RX bytes:100 (100.0 b) TX bytes:100 (100.0 b)

wifi0 Link encap:UNSPEC 
UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST MTU:1500 Metric:1
RX packets:85737 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:6372
TX packets:30135 errors:2 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
collisions:0 txqueuelen:199 
RX bytes:35830493 (34.1 MiB) TX bytes:6644754 (6.3 MiB)
Interrupt:18 Memory:f8ce0000-f8cf0000


----------



## tonio1979 (Apr 11, 2009)

After some reading through the pointless FAQ ine the linpus websit i found this one:

* Q33. Where can I see my Network Hardware Information?*

Press the combination key �Fn+F2� to display the System Information?click on the tab �Network� to view the network hardware information.


----------



## emyholdem (Apr 21, 2008)

what should i do when i get to that screen?


----------



## tonio1979 (Apr 11, 2009)

can you do right click on the 3G/WIMAX?
if you can, try to find the option to disable it


----------



## emyholdem (Apr 21, 2008)

thats the problem, i cant right click on the option.


----------



## tonio1979 (Apr 11, 2009)

Sorry i dont know the system, so i cannot help you further. Have you tried to contact Acer's technical support?
i think that'd be your best shot


----------



## emyholdem (Apr 21, 2008)

thanks for trying to help anyway. maybe someone else will know. 
it costs to ring their support line, so i want to avoid that


----------



## tonio1979 (Apr 11, 2009)

> it costs to ring their support line, so i want to avoid that


Sorry i didnt know that


----------



## emyholdem (Apr 21, 2008)

bump


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

Honestly, I'd suspect something is wrong with the computer if this keeps popping up. You can try to look for some type of option in the BIOS, but I'd still lean toward a hardware problem.

There's a forum dedicated to Acer Aspire One support. You might try looking for info or posting your question there.

http://www.aspireoneuser.com/forum/


----------

